# Still a filthy hobo wtf not long enough now you good



## Durp (Sep 29, 2018)

Just wanted to drink an extra one for all of us that some how survived this vagabond lifestyle since kids and are some how still alive. Poor one out for all our fallen friends.


----------



## travelingheathen (Sep 30, 2018)

Salute. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 30, 2018)

please use a descriptive title instead of posting a bunch of nonsense or next time you may get a warning.


----------

